# FileInputStream(sPath); file wird nicht gefunden



## Balsi (20. Mrz 2007)

hi

Ich versuche in einer meiner java Klassen auf einem Websphere simulierten Webserver den Inhalt eines Files auszulesen.
Ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln da die Angabe des Pfades (schon beim css) immer wieder scheitert und das file nicht gefunden wird.

Ausgegangen davon dass beide Files im gleichen Ordner liegen, habe ich bereits versucht:


```
FileInputStream fis = new FileInputStream("loginData.xml");
FileInputStream fis = new FileInputStream("/loginData.xml");
```

oder statisch:

/WSRWeb/JavaSource/ch/zkb/wsrweb/resources/loginData.xml (webserver Root)
/JavaSource/ch/zkb/wsrweb/resources/loginData.xml (classpath)
WSRWeb/JavaSource/ch/zkb/wsrweb/resources/loginData.xml (webserver Root noch ein Versuch)
JavaSource/ch/zkb/wsrweb/resources/loginData.xml (classpath noch ein Versucht)

irgend etwas scheine ich wohl nicht zu verstehen, bereits das Einbinden der CSS datei hat mir grosse mühe bereitet

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand das Problem kennt oder weitere Lösungsvorschläge unterbreiten kann, ich gebs auf 

(nach EINER Stunde für die sche** Pfadangabe... unglaublich...)

Für eure Bemühungen danke ich vielmals und wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag

Mfg
Balsi


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mrz 2007)

File f = new File(gedachter Pfad);
System.out.println(f.getAbsolutePath());


----------



## Balsi (20. Mrz 2007)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe jedoch das Problem, dass der absolute Pfad
folgendermassen aussieht:

C:\JavaSource\ch\zkb\wsrweb\resources\loginData.txt

und sich auf mein lokales Verzeichnis bezieht. Was ich jedoch erreichen möchte, ist dass der Webserver dieses File zum Auslesen verwenden kann... ein Laufwerk C: kennt der nicht.

Ideen?


----------



## Balsi (20. Mrz 2007)

```
File f = new File("/WSRWeb/JavaSource/ch/zkb/wsrweb/resources/loginData.txt");
System.out.println("=> file: "+f.getAbsolutePath());
```

hat übrigens dazu geführt.

Mfg.
Balsi


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mrz 2007)

tja, eine relative Datei zu bestimmen ist eine andere Frage..

mit EinerMeinerKlasse.getClass().getResourceAsStream()
kann man evtl. eine Datei relativ zum Verzeichnis einer .class-Datei angeben, 
die ja sicherlich in der Nähe des Servers liegt?

ansonsten notfalls auch den Pfad in einer Properties-Datei ablegen..


----------



## Balsi (20. Mrz 2007)

So, danke für die Antwort, lese mich gerade in die getResourceAsStream Sache ein, da werde ich bestimmt fündig, klingt schon mal vielversprechend.

Vielen Dank und Mahlzeit

Mfg.
Balsi


----------

